# LWJGL Kamera Problem - Alles verzerrt



## sakraf (23. Okt 2014)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich eigne mir gerade die Grundlagen in OpenGL, LWJGL und ähnlichem an.

Gestern habe ich meine erste Kameraklasse programmiert. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass alle Objekte die ich darstellen lasse verzerrt sind. Da die Verzerrung etwas schwer zu erklären ist habe ich hier ein Video davon:

[video=youtube_share;i-IHLxXix7c]http://youtu.be/i-IHLxXix7c[/video]

Woran könnte das liegen? Kann mir da irgendwer helfen? Das wäre sehr nett!

Danke jetzt schon mal und LG Sakraf


----------



## JeromeC (24. Okt 2014)

Warum stellst du deine Frage hier und nicht in 'Spiele- und Multimediaprogrammierung'?


----------



## Joose (24. Okt 2014)

Habe das Thema bereits verschoben 

Leider konnte ich mir das Video nicht anschauen, nach 4 Sekunden meint YouTube es gibt Probleme damit.


----------



## sakraf (24. Okt 2014)

Hallo,

erstmals danke das ihr dieses Thema verschoben habt. Ich bin neu hier und kannte mich noch nicht so gut aus.

Ich weiß nicht woran das mit dem Video liegen kann, ich kann es auf jeden Fall anschauen.:bahnhof:

Vielleicht über den direkten Link?

Verzerrter W

LG sakraf


----------



## sakraf (31. Okt 2014)

Ich habe das Problem selber gefunden. 

Ich habe in meiner init() Methode *glOrtho* statt *glFrustum* aufgerufen. :lol:
Jetzt geht alles perfekt.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------

